# getting a bike for my girlfriend. need help on sizing



## hlee (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, so my girlfriend has recently expressed interest in getting into road cycling. I really want to get her started by getting her her first road bike. 
I browsed around for used bike on ebay and came upon this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230262536797

I have a question about size though. She is 5' 4" tall and i don't know if the 47cm frame will fit her. Please help!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

My first reaction is that it's prolly a tad on the small side. I'm the same height and ride a unisex 49cm. 52cm top tube with an 80mm stem and no setback seatpost. But the 47cm has a 51.5cm top tube. Seat tube angle is a bit steep and the head tube angle a bit slack, IMO. But I think it could work for your GF.

I also noticed this on ebay, 49cm steel Lemond. Much nicer ride than the alu c-dale, better components and slightly better geometry, too.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290237871636

Who gives up cycling after only 20 miles??????


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

you need to have her fitted...end of story...


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Ditto what both Jorgy and L_C said. 47 sounds small, and get her to a bike shop to try out a few different bikes and sizes. No all women need WSD, and bikes are like clothing- each manufacturer is different. Like Jorgy, at 5'4", I ride a unisex 48-50 cm, depending on geometry.

Oh, and please please please, let her speak for herself. I can't tell you how many times I've been in the LBS while a woman is shopping for a bike, and her husband/BF is doing *all* of the talking. So they end up with the bike that he thinks she needs, rather than the bike that she wants. Not saying you're that guy, but, you know.....


----------



## hlee (Jul 19, 2007)

Alot of good points. Thanks everyone. 
I don't know what to do. Might wait on it for now and save up a bit more so i can take her to an LBS later. 
Thanks for the help


----------

